# Wood ducks



## Booger Bear (Mar 23, 2017)

Will wood ducks decoy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2017)

It's been my limited experience that wood ducks decoy great..... as long as your decoys are where they were planning to go anyway.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Mar 24, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> It's been my limited experience that wood ducks decoy great..... as long as your decoys are where they were planning to go anyway.



X2 sometimes you can get them to dip a little closer in the early season with a mojo and when i say early it might be the first day of the season.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Mar 24, 2017)

x3. hunted in the shallow end of a pond for years and id always shoot 2 and the rest would land in the middle of the lake.got half a dozen decoys and shot our limit.every duck came straight on in.also answer to calls somewhat, hit the call at a pair on a big creek one morning and they turned right around.


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Mar 24, 2017)

Take some decoys and find out for yourself


----------



## GLS (Mar 24, 2017)

99.9% of the woodies are dreaming about where they are going to land before they wake up and leave the roost.  Their dreams come true.  The remaining .1% will decoy.  I've hunted two places where they seemed to make a difference.  There was a place on the Savannah River upstream of the rr trestle above Pennyworth, an area called King's Bend on Hutchinson Island.  At the confluence of two creeks, woodies would decoy.  The location has suffered saltwater intrusion and is on the refuge now.  The other place is the shallow end of small lake/big pond in Bulloch County.  A mojo had them coming in.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 24, 2017)

*They will decoy*

to Geese and Teal decoys during the early seasons when they are not in season! However during regular duck season if you are in timber or a small creek, you can blow a woodie flight call at first daylight or legal time and if they have not been pressured I bet you a wad of bills they will land in your lap! Have done it a 1000 times. They will land so close and so swift you can't shoot until they flare. If you ripple the water even better, that's what they look for in brush, not visible ducks. When they hear the call and see the water moving, they just know their buddies are already there.
I liked on foot sneaking up creek banks calling and looking for woodies, they will swim towards your call, all you do is look for the ripples not the duck. When you see movement just hold, they will swim in and out of cover and then you can flush'em if they don't flush on their own. Hitting them is another story.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 25, 2017)

I didn't used to think so until Bubba_T proved they would years ago.  They will NOT come to a big old spread of woody decoys.


----------



## Booger Bear (Mar 27, 2017)

ThreeAmigos said:


> Take some decoys and find out for yourself


 Don't have any decoys right now and I was wondering if I should buy some. All I shot is wood ducks and every now and then a Hooded Merganser will show up in my pond.


----------



## Hoss78 (Mar 27, 2017)

A couple decoys and maybe a mojo won't hurt. I've got a kid I take a good bit and he got some for Christmas and wanted to take them I can't say it helped with woodies but they seemed bring in mergansers a little better. But hey grilled a couple minutes each side and cut in bite size pieces the dogs loved um.


----------



## ericflowers (Mar 27, 2017)

Hoss78 said:


> A couple decoys and maybe a mojo won't hurt. I've got a kid I take a good bit and he got some for Christmas and wanted to take them I can't say it helped with woodies but they seemed bring in mergansers a little better. But hey grilled a couple minutes each side and cut in bite size pieces the dogs loved um.



That made me laugh


----------

